# Solved: HDTV Blue Tint Problem



## sert (May 24, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm having a problem with my HDTV in that it displays a blue tint across the entire screen when trying to play DVD's or Standard Definition inputs. The built in television tuner works fine, as does the PC that connected and also the XBox all display perfectly fine, however should I try to use the Wii or the PS2, both connected to different ports by different wires, the screen has a blue tint. This, oddly, also happens if I try to play DVD's with the XBox.

Does anyone know what is causing this rather specific problem and, even more helpfully, how to fix it? Any help would go a long way.

Cheers.


----------



## sert (May 24, 2006)

In the end I had to have the television serviced. Apparently this problem arises as a result of a faulty internal circuit so there is no easy solution.

For anyone having a similar problem my television was a Samsung LE40B530P7WXXU. In order to preform a full reset you'll need to hold the "Exit" button on the remote for about 10 seconds. It then gives you the option to reset back to factory settings. If this doesn't solve your issue then its a hardware fault.

Hope this helps someone else in the future.


----------

